# Starting 65gl ...



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

So I got the 65 gl 48x18x18 a few weeks ago and my friend just gave me the medal stand today ....
So today I took a better look at it on the stand .
I am thinking there are a few things that We can do to make it look better ...maybe new trimming ? how easy is doing that ? and anyone know where to buy it easy ..
Re silicon at the same time ..
I dont need lights for it but maybe get a cheap one in the future ..
the stand tho I was looking at it has 2 shelves ...I was thinking putting this one on the bottom .....you know my thaught but I cant think it out loud ......but I can put a board on top and put my nanos on it !
just thinking about that tho .
Is it easy to resilicon a tank ? we would just cut the old with a razor right ...never dont this b4 help!!
right now its in the middle of the room so I can wheel the chair around it to clean lol

pleco only tank yehhhhh


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

oh I forgot pictures ......


----------



## breeze905 (Feb 1, 2009)

hey nice pick up! Looks pretty big... i'm sure you will have lots of fun with this!


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

I think it's a 67gal LOL

Nice pick up 

Trim will cost you more than the tank is worth.


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

how much you think????
I only paid 50 buxs for the tank ...it will cost more then that ??


ok we have cleared out some *stuff* to make room and now I cant decide where to put it lmao!!!!
but I think we will put the tank on the bottom and get a nice peice of oak to put on top and make a drape this way family wont think im nutts when they come I will cover it lolol


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

blossom112 said:


> how much you think????
> I only paid 50 buxs for the tank ...it will cost more then that ??
> 
> 
> ...


Does it have a center brace? The trim will still cost more than the tank is worth in most cases even if the tank in brand new. That is how they screw you out of money.


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

nope no centre brace ... but I would like 1 on the top ...


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

blossom112 said:


> nope no centre brace ... but I would like 1 on the top ...


This figure could be off by $20 or more dollars but last time I asked at a big al's for the same foot print 48x18 I was told around $90 and that is with the center brace


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

ty vm .... the tank was cheap enough might me worth the investment!!!
not sure I can wait tho lol thats the problem!
thanks!


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

OMG I am such a clutz lately ..... I was trying to clean it out a bit more today and I dropped the lid ......... so I had hubby throw out all the lids lol 
my friend jason and I are going to do fiber glass for the top (anything glass I break! so this is better ...I need to have this tank ready to hold water by sunday so I cant fart around with trimming .......the new plecs have arrived ....... our new plecs .... mine and someone from here (not sure if I can say her name ) ... we both wanted them and have split ....
hopefully when I move them from the 40gl breeder I wont get bit  
well going to put up my foot ... I have been bad walking on it 

So far its for brn and albino plecs !


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

aaahha now I know why Ivan got his name ........He has been fine for a long time with my other pair of bn's but now I put in a new pair and he is a little devil!!!!!!!!!
Its a good thing I like him ! maybe his daddy will put him in his place!!!!


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

ok so .. I wasnt going to put lights on the tank ... but I found some maybe .....

48" Strip Light T-8 bulb... this isnt a lot of light is it ? 
I really havent a clue about FW lighting 
and what would be a good price for something like this used ....

what is a strip light ? is that the one you rest on the tank ? or can you put legs on it ?

I dont want too much light but enough to do my cleanings .
thanks all !


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

Um, how many watts is the bulb and then figure out how many watts per gallon. That should tell you what your light is.

low ligh it 1 watt medium is 2 watts, medium hihg is 3 watts blind your fish and grow your plants like madd is 4 watts.


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

I dont want too much light .. not for plant pleco tank ... 
I was thinking along the lines of being ablt to see doing a waterchange as I wouldnt want to suck up a blue eyed fry lol 
Think I will grab it keep it off most the time ...I dont need it but I cant pass for a few buxs its hubby approved ... now ill clean the house when he is at work the best I can ...


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

one lamp should be ample then.


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

blossom112 said:


> OMG I am such a clutz lately ..... I was trying to clean it out a bit more today and I dropped the lid ......... so I had hubby throw out all the lids lol
> my friend jason and I are going to do fiber glass for the top (anything glass I break! so this is better ...I need to have this tank ready to hold water by sunday so I cant fart around with trimming .......the new plecs have arrived ....... our new plecs .... mine and someone from here (not sure if I can say her name ) ... we both wanted them and have split ....
> hopefully when I move them from the 40gl breeder I wont get bit
> well going to put up my foot ... I have been bad walking on it
> ...


Yes you can say my name its me its me lol


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

So I wanted to have the tank moved and filled tonight , thaught I would have a nap then get alain and jason to move it .....
Well I slept too long and cant call for help now ...So We shall get it tomorrow and fill then wait!!! yehhhh ...
My pc is really on the fritz the screen is going crooked so I think im loosing the monitor ...friends will have to call me ..I wont be on much


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

JUST A FEW QUESTIONS ON FW CYCLE .... I was told put the water in run the filter for 3 days and its ready   
I have always used used media in FW but I dont want to use used media in this tank ....so now what .....
FW cycle is way different then SW cycle and itjust confuses me ...
I should have the tank ready filled with a new AC110 ....now what the heck am I going to do ?
dont I have to wait a month ?
If now how often do I need to w/c the first few weeks ..... should I use cycle ? I have a big bottle .
I really dont want any plecs to die , but they dont seem happy in the planted always coming up for air ....and I woke up to 5 dead rasboras yesterday .
Whens the soonest Ican put them in the 65 ...
thanks


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

yehhh ..The 65gl is finally up and running ... omg I so love it!!!!
I put lots of plants a few caves and filter media from the zebra pleco tank I put 14 N bar endlers 14 albino bn's and 2 females and 1 male (longfinned ) i have never seen a male so dense in my life ,the 2 girls are chasing him around the tank and awaiting at caves and he runs the other way lol 
I will add the rest this weekend and tear down the planted ....and move and reset ... that will take a week or so !!!


----------



## Brian (Mar 14, 2006)

Good luck on the tank, sounds like it will work out well for you.


----------



## breeze905 (Feb 1, 2009)

*fw cycle.*

Well the freshwater cycle i know from experience can take up to 4-6 weeks.... but under optimal circumstances i have had one tank cycle in two weeks by squeezing filter media in from another filter into the new filter. I also had let the ammonia build up a lil to feed the nitrite building bacterias before squeezing the filter media in. I use the same fish to cycle all my tanks!  i have two danios that do an incredible job... just can't kill these things! they been through three or four cycles and are still living pretty happily in the smallest tank i have! Use hardy fish and throw them in the tank... the cycle won't start till something is in there creating ammonia.

I'm guessing i was a lil late on this but just in case... i thought i'd leave a lil input.  good luck B!


----------

